# How to ID the 389 in a 64 Goat?



## rockabilly (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi,
I just bought a 64 goat. When I looked at the casting number behind the distibutor, I saw that it was 9773155 which tells me that it is a 64 block.
Are there any vin stamps on these motors that match the motors to the vin of the car? Or does the casting number actually determine numbers matching?

Thanks for your help in advance.

Bill


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

rockabilly said:


> Hi,
> I just bought a 64 goat. When I looked at the casting number behind the distibutor, I saw that it was 9773155 which tells me that it is a 64 block.
> Are there any vin stamps on these motors that match the motors to the vin of the car? Pontiac did not match the engine vin and the car vin until late in 67.Or does the casting number actually determine numbers matching?you could also verify the production date code and the engine letter code.
> 
> ...


Here are more codes to check;

1. Production Date Code on the block. This can be found on the distributor pad. It consists of letters A-L for month (A=January, etc.) The last digit identifies the year the block was cast. 

Production Date Code
F129

F=June

12=12th of the month 
9=1969​
The Engine Code can be found on the front of the engine block. It is stamped on the right hand bank on a machined pad. The engine code is directly below the engine production number. 

Engine Code
123456
WS
22P100001


123456 -Engine Production Number
(No correlation to the Vehicle VIN) 
WS -Engine Code 
22P100001 -Engine VIN Code​
http://www.gtoalley.com/engcodens.html


----------

